# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Yahudi Lobisi Başınızın Çaresine Bakın Dedi! Soykırımda Türkiye Tek Başında

## ceydaaa

Amerikan Meclisinin Dış İlişkiler Komitesi 4 Martta çok kritik bir oylama yaparak Ermeni soykırım iddialarının resmen tanınmasını tartışacak. Uzun yıllardan beri tasarının geçmemesi için Kongrede Türkiye ...

Türkiye ve Ermenistan arasında imzalanan protokoller, özellikle yakınlaşma sürecini baltalamak isteyen Ermeni diyasporasının hevesini kursağında bırakmıştı. Ancak protokollerde son aylarda yaşanan tıkanıklık ve her iki ülkenin de meclislerinde protokolleri onaya sunmaması nedeniyle diyasporanın en güçlü olduğu ülke olan Amerikada her yıl olduğu gibi bu yıl da Ermeni soykırım iddiaları ABD Meclis gündemine geldi. Yeni Başkan Barack Obamanın seçim kampanyasında soykırım iddialarını tanıma sözünü verdiğine dikkat çeken 139 ABD milletvekili, bu iddiaların ABD Meclisi tarafından resmen tanınması için önerge hazırladı. 

2007de geri çekildi

İşte bu önerge, 4 Mart tarihinde ABD Temsilciler Meclisi Dış İlişkiler Komitesinde oylanacak. Ermeni diyasporası en son 2007 yılında amacına çok yaklaşmış ve bu komitede 27-21 "evet" oyu çıkararak meclis genel kuruluna tasarıyı göndermeyi başarmıştı. Ancak Türkiyenin çok şiddetli tepki göstererek elçisini çekmesi ve Bush yönetiminin Türkiye ile ilişkiler bozulur diyerek meclise baskı yapması sonucunda tasarı genel kurul gündemine alınmamıştı. Ancak şimdi tasarının komiteden geçerek kurul gündemine alınması ihtimali çok kuvvetli görünüyor. 

Bu ihtimalin yükselmesinin en önemli nedenlerinden biri ise Türkiye ile İsrail arasında özellikle son aylarda artan gerilim nedeniyle Kongrede her zaman Türkiyenin yanında tavır alan Yahudi kuruluşlarının bu kez Başınızın çaresine bakın mesajı vermesi. VATAN, ABDnin önde gelen Yahudi Lobilerine Ermeni tasarısı konusundaki tavırlarını sordu. Hiçbir Yahudi kuruluşu bu kez ABDli milletvekillerine tasarıya hayır oyu kullanmaları için baskı yapmıyor. 

Son iki hafta içinde, Washingtonda, yüz yüze veya telefonla görüştüğümüz birçok Yahudi örgütü üyesi ve Yahudi toplum liderleri ise açık ve net bir şekilde Türkiyenin İsrail ile kötü giden ilişkilerini neden göstererek, yasa tasarını durdurmak için Kongrede hiçbir faaliyet içinde bulunmadıklarını ifade etti. Hatta bu tavrın geçtiğimiz hafta Washingtona bir ziyaret gerçekleştiren Dışişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşarı Feridun Sinirlioğluna da iletildiğini aktardılar.

----------

